# Can someone explain...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

the whole hda, hdb, hdx etc. language the interactive tivo instructions uses?? For the life of me I cannot figure it out. 

Here is my situation:

1. My PC's harddrive (one with windows on it) is the primary master. It is partitioned and my MS Windows boots up from that hard drive's E drive (not C).

2. The drive I want to create the image on (the 160gig hd i wish to put in my tivo) is my secondary slave with my cd drive my secondary master.

3. My tivo image is not coming from the tivo's original harddrive but a cd that has the image backedup on it. 

Now...I just don't understand the nomenclature the site uses. Can someone help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is the rundown:

hda - Primary Master (dos/windows fat32 C: drive or partition)
hdb - Primary Slave
hdc - Secondary Master
hdd - Secondary Slave 

In this application the designated drive letter doesn't really matter. What does matter is where the drives are located, Primary IDE or Secondare IDE and if it is set to Master or Slave. Do not use Cable Select as it could come back and bite you in the rear.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh ok. So when it tell me to type commands such as "mount /dev/hdW1 /mnt" I should substitute hdW1 to whatever my computers original drive is?


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I should said i dont understand the xyzw thing instead of including abcd


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Which model Tivo are you working on? Where did you get your image from, Instant Cake? Which guide are you looking at?


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a Series 2 540040 Tivo. I downloaded the image from a reliable ftp site and I'm looking at the Hinsdale and Interactive guides.

I just want to know how to install that image onto a blank hdd. The guides are useful but just don't understand it wholy because no guide is specifically for an image on a cd (interactive comes close but mainly speaks of the image on a hd not a cd).


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

The way I did my first unit was to copy my old HD onto my new HD.

Is your old drive totally dead? It would easier to copy it onto your new HD. The w,x,y,z are variables. For example if it says mount /dev/hdx and you want to mount your CDROM drive you put the letter, a,b,c,d in place of the x. You use the rundown I listed before to determine the correct letter. So if your CDROM is secondary master so it is hdc.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The instrctions should say what W or whatever should represent.


----------

